

Ask YC: What do you use for automated testing? - es

I found Sahi (http://www.sahi.co.in) for this purpose. I wonder if there is something better around...
======
pivo
I've been using selenium. It lets you save your recorded web interactions in a
variety of languages.

<http://selenium.openqa.org/>

~~~
ericb
Which langauge do you save them in, out of curiousity? I'd be interested in
hearing that from others, too. I'm using the ruby driver, personally.

~~~
pivo
I mostly use the Java unit test format, but I also use the selenium IDE to
automate a lot of repetitive setup/config stuff. And I've started using the
Lisp API (<http://selenium.openqa.org/>) for hand written tests.

------
suboptimal
Watir (Ruby), or for a current project, WatiN (.NET port of Watir).

It's fun to watch.

------
simplegeek
If you're into Python try Twill, Mechanize and use appropriate tools for
Firefox(XPCom--GIYF) and IE (IECom--GIYF).

------
3KWA
twill so far ... selenium rc maybe soon

------
swombat
Rspec

------
axod
end users.. why? kidding :)

